# Trigano Tribute



## bigbobw1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Has anyone else had problems with paint peeling off roof bars on 2006 Trigano Tribute (Silver)?
Bob


----------



## t2000 (May 1, 2008)

*trigano tribute*

Hi bigbob
mines a 2007 new model tribute and 
it was peeling from brand new,
Still great M/H though,


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

High winds and rain tore paint from our roof rail whilst on holiday in June.
They also destroyed 18 tents and awnings on the same camp site.

It seems there is no primer on the rails; maybe it's not meant to have primer - but then again it's not meant to have paint peeling off after 1 year.

Hope you get it sorted with any aggro

O


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Sorry - meant 'without' any aggro


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, we had the same problem with our 2006 silver Tribute. We had it done under warranty last year.

Pammy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Would a MOD please move from GPS


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

We had the same problem and had ours replaced under warranty


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

We have a 2006 silver Tribute like yours, Bob. Same problem as you. Had it fixed under warrany by Danum Leisure this year.

Interestingly, the clear lacquer seems to be peeling away from the ladder in a small area.

Hope you get it sorted.

Stimpy


----------

